# cancer symptoms help



## Gazmon (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,

My golden retriever is 11 and a half, 9 weeks ago we took her for a check up and the vet said her lymph nodes were enlarged, he said monitor for a week and bring her back, when we did he he immediate thoughts were lymphoma

i will add he did not do any tests, he felt that due to her age it was his professional opinion and we should just enjoy our time with her, he also said he didnt expect her to last more than a month?

Now i know shes old and hes probably right and as hard as it is i have accepted her time is limited now

my question and thoughts are, that she has been gagging but not being sick Over the last 3 weeks but she still has a great appetite and drinks well too, she is still eager to see people and apart from the enlarged glands and gaging seems ok, 9 weeks later??

i am going to the vet next week, but wondered on others thoughts about cancer symptoms

thanks

Gazmon


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you found the forum under such sad circumstances. Our experience was with hemangiosarcoma and recently we lost our sweet 14 3/4 years old Max to what the vet thought was several kinds of cancer (suspected hemangiosarcoma of heart, stomach. liver and possibly lymphoma on his back leg. In March all xrays, ultrasounds and blood panels were perfect. He had always had multiple fatty lipomas that had all been aspirated over the years. The 3rd week in July after he stopped eating and was having difficulty walking, the vet repeated xrays, and ultrasounds found multiple tumors. Several of the lipomas when re-aspirated they found blood (not a good sign). We sent him to the bridge about a week after they tested him. Did not want him to suffer. 

There is a thread that is 11 pages on cancer symptoms. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/49097-cancer-symptoms.html

There are several people on that have unfortunate experience with Lymphoma. There have also been a few that have been pretty successful in treating Lymphoma with chemo and have bought more time with their goldens. 

Here is a thread about Andy that was diagnosed 12/6/11 and he is continuing to enjoy life. Here is his thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html

Keeping you and your boy in out thoughts that she has more time that is free of pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

My understanding is that chemo is rarely all that effective with dogs and that you aren't really buying much time with them (Especially with an 11 year old), and that the dog's quality of life during that time is lessened because of the side-effects of the treatment. Plus, it's _very_ expensive. I'm not a veterinarian, though, and haven't been through that myself with a dog (My childhood dog died of cancer, but he was really a family dog, I was away at college except when I could make it back to visit the dog, and so my parents were the ones discussing options with the vet, not me), that's just what I've been led to believe (So take it for what it's worth- a non-professional understanding).

However, there is an in-between between that and doing nothing. You could talk to your vet about what is essentially consider palliative care. In other words, could you feed oral steroids to the dog on a daily basis to reduce inflammation and pain from the cancer? What about some sort of dog pain medicine? Basically, the idea being that it probably won't increase your dog's life span, but it'll make each of the remaining days a little better for the dog than they might be otherwise, with a little less pain and fewer evident health difficulties. Also, dog steroids are usually not really all that expensive, though you need a prescription.

Just some basic thoughts. There might even be some OTC human medicines that you can crush up and add to your dog's food just to make what's left of his life a little easier. My father asked about that when my childhood golden developed arthritis, and his vet at the time told him what would be safe and what wouldn't be. That was a long time ago, though, and I don't remember exactly what medicines they were.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Without tests, you really don't know if it's cancer or an infection. I'm glad you are getting another opinion. 

Here is a thread about Meggie, who survived lymphoma, with chemotherapy and love: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

Andy's thread, posted above is another great tale of survival from a lymphoma diagnosis with chemotherapy and love.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry you going through this and yes i would get a second opinion my dog Charlie girl is going through it a bit at the moment and she is 11-12 years old she had a cancerous sarcoma removed from her front leg a couple of years ago and pleased to say she came through that ok my vet knows how much i love her and would do anything for her so he always explores everything that can be done for her.

My old dog who is now at Rainbow bridge had her spleen removed at the age of 10 years and lived for another 3 happy years.

I hope all goes well for you please keep us updated


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Gazmon - I want to help and support you whatever way I can. I agreed with tests to confirm Lymphoma. (This will give you peace of mind...) Also you can have second opinion, that will help too. Some experience vets also can make mistakes, but they see too many confirmed cases on Goldens in their life.

Please also do as much as research now - Senior Goldens get this particular cancer very very easily. Also, be prepare to give more love to your doggie now. I hope it is not this aggressive and disgusting illness. Your doggie is 11.5, even it is not cancer, still cherish all the time you have now. 

The below link is a basic and general information for you to get start and as reference on this cancer: 

01 Lymphoma in Dogs - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

You can also start to build up her immune system by taking (natural supplements)antioxidants - a nature's defence against cancer. Antioxidants very often take a few weeks in the system to kick the effect. There is no immediate effect, therefore, the earlier the better, and it wont have side effect in small amount. Discuss and consult with knowledgable vets on this as well. 

Prayers for your dog and you are on the way.


----------

